# Ontario Moose tag results out- How did you do?



## Northern Archer (Jan 3, 2009)

The Ontario Moose tag allocation results came out yesterday. How did everyone make out? My wife and I both applied again for bows only, and the hunting gods were smiling on us! A bull tag for her and a cow tag for me. Her first tag ever after four years applying and my fourth tag in twenty years.
We are pumped!!!:teeth:


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*moose tags*

nothing yet:moose:


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

My group recieved a Bull tag for WMU 54, first tag we've had since 2004.

Matt


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Northern Archer said:


> The Ontario Moose tag allocation results came out yesterday. How did everyone make out? My wife and I both applied again for bows only, and the hunting gods were smiling on us! A bull tag for her and a cow tag for me. Her first tag ever after four years applying and my fourth tag in twenty years.
> We are pumped!!!:teeth:




4th in 20yrs! What WMU are you trying for.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*moose tags*

we have a bull and a cow so far #23


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

One bull tag for my dad's group in area 60. It is for the rifle hunt though.

Rob


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

hey Rob, 2 bull tags for us this year, right at nunya lake...where's that you ask?
NUNYABUSINESS


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

Rick;

It turns out that my regular group has a bull and a cow tag for archery in Red Lake, but I am unable to go this year due to work again. Only two guys going. Both have a tag.

Rob


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Rob, lucky guys, we actually thought about going up that way but the tag numbers dropped. so we opted for an old spot we once hunted...two tags, 5 guys.
Rick


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Shoot a big from the ground Ricky.:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

10-4 Danny, but I have to be quick to beat Bruce and Carl to the draw...deadly duo.
Rick


----------



## timmer90 (Apr 1, 2009)

*no tags for 48 archery*

No tags for 48 archery, so we are going Elk hunting in Idaho. Have the tags bought and just waiting to head out. Bull, cow or calf doesn't matter but I will be waiting for a bull, my wife well what ever she want she can shoot. :shade:


----------



## lessquiverwaite (Mar 2, 2009)

*Tags*

My wife and I didn't get tags. This is her first year but I applied before and didn't get anything so we wil be set for next year.


----------

